# Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli



## Hendrik C. (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,

*Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli*

























Best regards
Hendrik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beardo (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice! How big is that specimen?


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 14, 2006)

yes that is a very nice looking t!!! :drool:   i haven't seen too many pictures of larger specimens, that is one of the best, if not the best, i've seen so far


----------



## supchx (Aug 15, 2006)

*good!*

beauty! ;P


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 15, 2006)

Is that the P. sp. "Tigris" that was being sold not too long ago?


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 15, 2006)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Is that the P. sp. "Tigris" that was being sold not too long ago?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Arlius (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice spider, but I don't see why it's worth as much as a metallica. It's rather... plain looking, no real outstanding/unique characteristics.


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Aug 15, 2006)

Arlius said:
			
		

> Nice spider, but I don't see why it's worth as much as a metallica. It's rather... plain looking, no real outstanding/unique characteristics.


It has nothing to do with color (although alot of spiders are priced high because of their color, face it, blue spiders sell), it's the fact that they are rare and have only been imported into the US twice, the second time just very recently. There are plenty of plain colored (but rare) spiders that go for alot.

<edit>Oh, by the way, nice spider illmatic


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2006)

Arlius said:
			
		

> Nice spider, but I don't see why it's worth as much as a metallica. It's rather... plain looking, no real outstanding/unique characteristics.


mmm Another nice miranda-formosa complex spider..perhaps we are getting too jaded in this hobby, where we want spectacular wild new things Every time...
I have little desire to add a spider that I would have to compare side by side (Like one of those sunday morning cartoons) to see where the little variations come in.
  OK - I have  _some _desire for 'genus completion', that desire is inversely tempered by the price and the sublety in variation....How much are they going for?
T


----------



## Cthulhu1254 (Aug 15, 2006)

You might want to consider changing the substrate.  Asphalt has petroleum distillates that can harm your lovely spider.  Peatmoss or the like is usually preferable.

(-;


----------



## syndicate (Aug 15, 2006)

there selling for around 3-350 dollars as slings in the states.should be gettin mine this weekend


----------



## Arlius (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeh, but because a T is rare and newly imported doesn't mean it is anything 'special' It doesn't have any real unique characteristics compared to the other species in this genus. I just couldn't justify spending that much money on a sling that could very well die long before maturity, and when mature doesn't represent something unique . I think P.m. is way over priced also (yes I know it is rare and why it is the price it is) but at least it is beautiful/unique/attention getting spider that pretty much any T keeper would love to have. (Can't really say the same for the P.t.)


----------



## TarantulaLV (Aug 15, 2006)

Arlius said:
			
		

> Yeh, but because a T is rare and newly imported doesn't mean it is anything 'special' It doesn't have any real unique characteristics compared to the other species in this genus. I just couldn't justify spending that much money on a sling that could very well die long before maturity, and when mature doesn't represent something unique . I think P.m. is way over priced also (yes I know it is rare and why it is the price it is) but at least it is beautiful/unique/attention getting spider that pretty much any T keeper would love to have. (Can't really say the same for the P.t.)


Well hopefully some of the more seasoned veterens in the hobby will bring this species to a stable and more readily accessible place, thus bringing the price into a range many would be willing to pay for a Tarantula. Not all are impoverished just simply not willing to pay that much at this time, choosing rather to wait for its more common place arrival. This is often accompanied by lower prices. I myself will wait and enjoy the myriad of other T's in this hobby I do not yet own-- of which the price is somewhat and often considerably more favorable.


----------



## Banza (Aug 16, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Is that the P. sp. "Tigris" that was being sold not too long ago?


Please see this thread. MJ


----------



## Hendrik C. (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,

just wanted to say thanks for the kind words.

Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## eman (Sep 22, 2006)

Arlius said:


> Yeh, but because a T is rare and newly imported doesn't mean it is anything 'special' It doesn't have any real unique characteristics compared to the other species in this genus. I just couldn't justify spending that much money on a sling that could very well die long before maturity, and when mature doesn't represent something unique . I think P.m. is way over priced also (yes I know it is rare and why it is the price it is) but at least it is beautiful/unique/attention getting spider that pretty much any T keeper would love to have. (Can't really say the same for the P.t.)


I have to agree.  I own adult females of both P. miranda and formosa and I think they are both more unique and beautiful than P.twi (in the pictures at least).  

I would like to see an adult specimen of P. twi in person though.  

Cheers, 

Eman


----------



## michal1991 (Sep 24, 2006)

I love this species!  but it is too expensive for me..


----------

